

Crazy Swedes travels through the desert on a land sailing vessel - SuperChihuahua
http://youtu.be/97fjOmGg2jc

======
SuperChihuahua
Yesterday, the speed record was 43 km/hour

More pictures and text (in Swedish): <http://blogg.gp.se/wallgrenbloggen/>

